# Clothing



## SRoper (May 5, 2007)

I was just thinking about this earlier question today and was considering posting about it. Then, just now, I heard a lecture linked from another thread where Paul Washer give the perfect quote to frame my question. He says, "If your clothing is a frame for your face it's of God. If your clothing is a frame for your body it is sensual and God hates it." My question is why is it good to show off one's face and not good to show off one's body? How can this view be supported from scripture?


----------



## alwaysreforming (May 5, 2007)

I think he was suggesting that looking at a woman's body vs. her face is the difference between sexual lust and using a woman for pleasure vs. knowing a person by her face because it identifies her as a unique individual, and a daughter of God.

I don't think we can make a hard and fast rule over it, but by and large the face, and particularly the eyes, are "the windows to the soul", and is associated with reason and communication and higher senses.

The body is more associated with utility, and sensuality, and is more "primitive". 

The face should be framed because one should be looking at a person as a person, and not as a means to an end (fulfillment of lust).

So I'd say that any Scripture that talks about selflessness, and modesty and self control, and taking every thought captive, and looking out for the interest of the other, and love for neighbor, etc.... would all apply here.


----------



## SRoper (May 12, 2007)

This is one of those threads where I post and forget that I made the post.

I think you are on to something. I wonder if it is better to recognize that one of the utilities of the face is communication and one of the utilities of the body is sex. Since communication is a type of intercourse that is done with everyone, the face ought to be the focus in public. 

I'm not sure I'm comfortable with calling the body more primitive, although I recognize you put scare quotes around it.


----------



## Herald (May 12, 2007)

Don't underestimate the power of facial expressions. A wink can be just as dangerous as showing off the body.


----------



## Davidius (May 12, 2007)

BaptistInCrisis said:


> Don't underestimate the power of facial expressions. A wink can be just as dangerous as showing off the body.



This is what came to my mind as well. It may be true that the face has _one_ function that is communicative in nature. But I would not understimate the sensual power of the eyes and mouth.


----------



## kvanlaan (May 13, 2007)

> holy on top, bad on bottom



 

Yep, I like the "frame for the face" idea as well - the quote above illustrates very well the goofiness of the hijab/tight jeans combo (I just can't picture it). When she dies, will Allah send her top to Paradise and her bottom to Hell?


----------



## Puritanhead (May 13, 2007)

BaptistInCrisis said:


> Don't underestimate the power of facial expressions. A wink can be just as dangerous as showing off the body.


So, I have learned from winking women.


----------



## Iconoclast (May 13, 2007)

*winking woman?*

if you have learned a lot from winking women,you had better stay clear of Potiphars wife:
7And it came to pass after these things, that his master's wife cast her eyes upon Joseph; and she said, Lie with me.


----------



## Herald (May 13, 2007)

The only thing I can learn from winking women (outside of my wife) is to run like crazy!


----------



## Augusta (May 14, 2007)

SRoper said:


> I was just thinking about this earlier question today and was considering posting about it. Then, just now, I heard a lecture linked from another thread where Paul Washer give the perfect quote to frame my question. He says, "If your clothing is a frame for your face it's of God. If your clothing is a frame for your body it is sensual and God hates it." My question is why is it good to show off one's face and not good to show off one's body? How can this view be supported from scripture?



I like that principle he sets forth also. I don't think there is a specific verse in mind here but good and necessary inference. It is a matter of wicked idolatrous heart. If you wear something because it makes you look sexy and you want men to look at you then that is idolatry and you are causing men to sin. You want yourself worshiped in a sense. 

If you just wear something to be simple and plain and cover the parts that need covering then you are framing your face.


----------

